# Discover How I Finally Cured My Disgusting Golf Slice



## cflwaves (May 20, 2006)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum and I think whoever designed the top header for the forum did an excellent job!

For my first post I have come with a gift of my golf swing knowledge, and how I cured my horrible golf slice.

You can find out more information at my webstie below:

http://www.simplegolfswing.info


----------



## happy hacker (May 31, 2006)

What's that dreadful smell? I know,,it's SPAM


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

happy hacker said:


> What's that dreadful smell? I know,,it's SPAM



Lol cool, so its not just me that is getting bored of all the adds


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Looked a little fishy.


----------

